# Road going replica of GT1 race R35



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Rubans R35 in Singapore. Now fitted with our GT1 bonnet 

sorry for poor quality pic used iphone












better pics soon


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice. What front splitter is that?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

nice

... but I'm not sure it would work in lavender


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)




----------



## Endless_GTR (Aug 1, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> Nice. What front splitter is that?


I think its Knight Racer


----------



## makots (Jul 31, 2007)

yup! its knight racer!


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Now all it needs is a 5.4 V8.


----------



## 3rd Shift (Sep 11, 2009)

It looks better than the racing version and has the correct engine in it!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

3rd Shift said:


> It looks better than the racing version and has the correct engine in it!


agreed. pics don't do it justice, looks totally mad, real presence


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> agreed. pics don't do it justice, looks totally mad, real presence


So is it a Knight Racer front splitter? Photos are terrible Ben, get a decent camera while you're out there!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks great, but would look even better with the wide fenders to be honest. Still very surprised that there is no wide fender kit on sale since the car is now out nearly 2 years!
The real GT1 has got wider fenders and it make about 198cm in wide:smokin:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)




----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Couldn't have taken a picture with the bonnet shut? Makes it look like the fit is terrible! 

What splitters are fitted to the white car and the black one? (Asking for the third time...)


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

very nice would love to get the kit on mine ;-)


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

That looks pretty nice in fairness, not usually a fan of those wings etc. but with the graphics it works.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I would've thought the GT1 has much wider arches.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Wald kitted R35 with GTC bonnet


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

^^Second pic doesnt work. Any more pics of the wald car?


----------

